# Black Dryfall on GWB Walls



## akrause (May 18, 2010)

We're bidding a large data center that has eggshell scheduled from floor to 14' aff, then black dryfall from 14' - deck @ 34'. Question, anyone ever sprayed black DF on *new* GWB walls before? 2 coats going to do it?


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

Read your data page, it has all the information you are asking for.


----------



## akrause (May 18, 2010)

Thank you for that. I realize the product specs are available to me, the product can be applied directly to bare drywall. 
I was more so asking if anyone had done this before and whether or not they achieved full color coverage in 2 coats. We've done tons of ceilings and plenty of previously painted walls with black dryfall, but not bare gyp board.


----------



## ISellPaintInIdaho (Jan 3, 2018)

Do it all the time. Works great. No issues. Love the PPG latex flat dryfall.


----------



## CK_68847 (Apr 17, 2010)

akrause said:


> We're bidding a large data center that has eggshell scheduled from floor to 14' aff, then black dryfall from 14' - deck @ 34'. Question, anyone ever sprayed black DF on *new* GWB walls before? 2 coats going to do it?


Black dryfall will work on Sheetrock. It’s just a cheap flat paint. A lot of times we end up bringing the dryfall down on the wall to make a line at cloud height. It looks much more crisp than trimming into a bar joist ceiling.


----------

